# Email address is invalid



## aichingm (24. Juli 2012)

Szenario: ich versuche eine email mailbox einzurichten mit der adresse 
	
	



```
abc/def@example.com
```
.

Fehler:

```
ERROR

Email address is invalid.
Valid characters are A-Z, a-z, 0-9, ., _ and -.
```
Frage:
warum sind die chars die in dem localpart einer email-adresse vorkommen dürfen auf diese (Valid characters are A-Z, a-z, 0-9, ., _ and -.)
 beschränkt?
so weit ich weiß sollten doch all diese 
!#$%&'*+-/=?^_`{|}~
a-Z
0-9
erlaubt sein oder?

Quellen:
RFC 2822 - Internet Message Format

Email address - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

mfg Mario


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2012)

In ISPConfig kannst Du nur die in der Fehlermeldung angegebenen Chars nutzen. Mit einem / in der Adresse wirst Du auch mit diverser anderer Software Probleme bekommen, egal ob es in der RFC steht.


----------



## aichingm (24. Juli 2012)

hi, 
mir ist schon klar das ich der Fehlermeldung entnehmen kann welche Zeichen erlaubt sind! Meine Frage war etwas tiefgründiger, ich wollte wissen weswegen die anderen Zeichen nicht erlaubt sind? Hat es technische Gründe? sind diese zu umgehen? Kann man das ohne weiteres pachen oder ist es schlicht und ergreifend unmöglich? Ich würde es ja selber tun aber dazu würde ich gerne wissen ob sich schon jemand damit auseinander gesetzt hat und zu welchen Schluss dieser jemand gekommen ist, damit ich möglicher weiße nicht bei null beginnen muss!?

Und als Zögling der opensource-Generation werde ich es einfach nicht hinnehmen wenn ich gesagt bekomme "andere Programme können das auch nicht", opensource ist ja dazu da dinge zu bieten die andere nicht bieten oder genau dort anpassbar zu sein! Ganz im sinne von was nicht passt wird passend gemacht! 

Lg


----------



## F4RR3LL (24. Juli 2012)

Dazu gibts einen wunderschönen Beitrag der das recht gut erklärt wie ich finde.

Characters in the local part of a mail address

Gruß Sven

Das einzige Zeichen das mir so gesehen in ispconfig noch abgeht ist das "+"


----------



## aichingm (24. Juli 2012)

> The forward slash is often used in email addresses used by X.400 gateways. Example: 'PN=Joe/OU=X400/@gateway.com'. Because the slash is used as a directory separator in UNIX and other operating systems, it is probably not a good idea to use it in local parts. If you ever want to save the mail in a mailbox named after the local part, you will have problems.


Wenn die mails tatsächlich so gespeichert werden ist alles klar, dann geht es halt nicht...

Ah ich habe es gefunden die mails werden in /var/vmail/<user> gespeichert. 

Ist <user> der Name des users oder die emailadresse (siehe db da existieren zwei Felder  [login])? Der loginname kann ja ein anderer sein zb einfach ohne / (abcdef)! 

kann mir jemand sagen welcher "Name" der "Name" ist der zum erstellen des Verzeichnisses verwendet wird?

wenn ja könnte man ja beim eintragen in die Datenbank die Unterscheidung machen oder spricht da etwas dagegen?

Lg

EDIT: es gibt in der db sogar das Feld mit dem mail verzeichnis also müsste man ja gar nicht die emailadresse zum erstellen des "speicherverzeichnisses" verwenden!


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2012)

Die Emails werden unter /var/vmail/domain.tld/user gespeichert wobei user der Teil vor dem @ der Emaladresse ist und nicht der möglicherwesei abweichende Loginname des Postfachs (kann man in ISPConfig ja einstellen). Wenn Du einen abweichenden Pfad in der DB verwenden würdest dann würden Teile des Mailsetups die nicht auf den Pfad in der DB zugreifen können nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------

